# Anyone got one of these



## andsaw (4 Jun 2018)

Has anyone got a Shimano 10 speed 11t single cog of an old cassette that nobody needs please.


----------



## Globalti (4 Jun 2018)

I might have; I've got some small cogs knocking around in my box of bits. Will check tonight.


----------



## Globalti (6 Jun 2018)

Hi, I had a rummage through my box of bits and found a 12t cog, which I think must have come off a 9 speed or 10 speed cassette. The only markings on it are:

P 12T Yl

It's in good condition. If you want it, PM your address to me.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2018)

I will have in a couple of months but that's probably no help


----------



## andsaw (6 Jun 2018)

Hi Globalti, 12t cog is no good for me, but thanks anyway, Salty seadog if nothing comes sooner i don't mind waiting.


----------



## walkman-man (9 Jun 2018)

I've a few 11t cogs but although modern they're of different widths, so I can't identify if any are 10 speed. If you'd happen to be replacing a worn 11t cog, it would be good if you could measure the width so I can try and find a match. I was going to measure the 12t cog off a 10 speed cassette but then I read online that apparently 11t ones are thicker for some reason


----------



## andsaw (10 Jun 2018)

Hi Walkman, the one i have is 4.1mm and that's between the spline, including the spline its 5.6mm, and i have also worked out i would need a 11t lock ring as well as the 12t lock ring is bigger.


----------



## walkman-man (11 Jun 2018)

Righto, well the news is that I've found a match And I can see that the splines will only seat onto the freehub body so far, but I don't know to measure that. When you tell me such a large width, this makes sense because of what I mentioned about the 11t cogs being thicker than the 12t ones. But it's still a bit concerning that you don't appear to already have an 11t lock ring- can I just confirm if the cog you measured was 11t and not 12? Just wondering why you'd have an 11t fitted but an incorrect lock ring, since you say you've a lock ring for the 12t. Anyway, I also dug out a few Shimano lock rings and they're fortunately marked 11t so nice and easy with this one


----------



## andsaw (11 Jun 2018)

walkman-man said:


> Righto, well the news is that I've found a match And I can see that the splines will only seat onto the freehub body so far, but I don't know to measure that. When you tell me such a large width, this makes sense because of what I mentioned about the 11t cogs being thicker than the 12t ones. But it's still a bit concerning that you don't appear to already have an 11t lock ring- can I just confirm if the cog you measured was 11t and not 12? Just wondering why you'd have an 11t fitted but an incorrect lock ring, since you say you've a lock ring for the 12t. Anyway, I also dug out a few Shimano lock rings and they're fortunately marked 11t so nice and easy with this one


Well, i have a 28t-12t cassette that i bought ages ago and wanted a 11t cog to replace the 12t as i run out of rpms on some hills, i measured a 12t cog and i don't have a 11t cog lock ring as the original cassette is what come with the bike and bought the cassette and some chains when they were cheap a few years ago, otherwise i would of got a 28t-11t cassette, hope my explanation is bit more understood.


----------



## walkman-man (11 Jun 2018)

Ok then, that's made things a bit clearer. I thought there must be some logical reason for your using an 11t lock cog with a 12t lock ring. But now I'm a bit surprised that you knew that an 11t lock ring was needed, since you seem to have made the 12t ring work in a fashion- guess it was a bit ill-fitting and you guessed a different one was needed but didn't bother at the time?
Anyway, the main thing is that I had the idea mentioned above that the 11t cog was thicker than the 12t cog, but your having used it on the cassette seems to prove that this is incorrect, so this is no problem. So we have both the cog and lock ring sorted now, so if you'd want to pay me some money for postage and send your address then I'll get them over to you- just PM me and we can discuss. Hmm, and it's just occurred to me that it's no real loss giving away any 11t bits- I've found that I've a good few of them spare which tells the tale that I'm no longer pushing these kind of leg-breakingly tough gears now- they're probably left over from training for time trials up in the Pennine hills, certainly good for training but I remember it was a tad scary on the descents with sheep often running into the roads in that part of the world


----------



## Soltydog (12 Jun 2018)

andsaw said:


> Has anyone got a Shimano 10 speed 11t single cog of an old cassette that nobody needs please.



I knew there was a reason why I kept my old worn cassettes in the garage, it's for moments like this , but looks like I may have been beaten to it 
I'm sure I'll have one in my 'spares' I'll have a look in the morning & let you know, if you want another one that is? It'll hardly be used, I'm more a middle of the block kind of guy


----------

